# Delete. Post not needed now.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the voting for the earlier contest.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I am utterly confused now.
Finally I heard 3 magnificent voices that sounded like something and they were all so good that I had to pick here and there and finally came up with Caruso first (most musical), Bjorling second (sweetest and most beautiful), and Gigli third (different approach than the others -and that last note??)
Am I even posting in the right place?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

And where is the contest, @Seattleoperafan ?


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> And where is the contest, @Seattleoperafan ?


Here. I add the vote now








Celeste Aida Contest. Caruso vs Gigli vs Bjorling


I don't think this has been done before. I see you guys doing and i thought it would be fun to try Caruso Gigli Bjorling




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Here is the voting for the earlier contest.


Thanks 😄


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted Gigli


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> I voted Gigli


The original contest now has a poll. I never figured out how to do that. Can you post in the original contest again please?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> The original contest now has a poll. I never figured out how to do that.


Neither did I. I always need to create the poll at the beginning.

@tsquare07 how did you add the poll to your post ?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *The original contest now has a poll. I never figured out how to do that.* Can you post in the original contest again please?





BBSVK said:


> Neither did I. I always need to create the poll at the beginning.
> 
> ... *how do you add a poll to an already created thread ?*


Just go to the first post which created the thread. To the right of the page count at the top right just above that first post are three vertical dots - Note: not the three within the first post but rather the three that are just above it.

Click on those and "Edit Thread" and "Create Poll" will drop down - Click on "Create Poll".


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Shaughnessy said:


> Just go to the first post which created the thread. To the right of the page count at the top right just above that first post are three vertical dots - Note: not the three within the first post but rather the three that are just above it.
> 
> Click on those and "Edit Thread" and "Create Poll" will drop down - Click on "Create Poll".


Really ! It is there. Thank you !


----------

